# CSS Float Layout incompatability prob



## rnr8 (Aug 5, 2007)

FIXED! Would have never figured this out but found a post online with same issue...

apparently the white space between the tags caused this. So I needed 









instead of










Hope that helps someone!

After much troubleshooting, I believe I have at least figured out the source of my trouble, yet still am not sure exactly what the cause is although I have an idea...

Here's the problem...and it is only with IE not Firefox

I am designing a site with a float based design. Unfortunately, when I try to use an image to fill out one of my div segments, or column/row, the next "row" below is seperated by 2 pixels of background space. I thought that this may be caused by the top and bottom border of the graphic, but I have set border=0 for the graphic as well as the div container of that image. In Firefox, this prob does not occur. Nonetheless, I've done some troubleshooting and I'm confident that the issue is caused by the image causing 2 more px's of space below itself, as the adjacent column (same height) no longer has these 2 extra px's below itself when I shrink the height of the graphic by 2pxs. Anyone dealt with this prob?

How can I rid myself of these 2 pixels? I have dirty solutions but I want a concrete way of dealing with this in the future. If necessary, I can upload the page to the internet for you all to see. Thanks.

-Rocky


----------

